# What is your secret rub ingredient?



## damn yankee (Sep 5, 2013)

I've found a lot of success with cinnamon, takes just the right amount to get them asking or guessing. 

I use a personal rub at Benzinger Bbq & Spirits and 













20130608_190458.jpg



__ damn yankee
__ Sep 5, 2013





t goes on everything, but lately I've been leaving it off my ribs and just going straight S&P finishing with vinegar and Rendezvous rub.

P.


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 5, 2013)

Nutmeg. ...like you said... to keep em guessing.


----------



## webowabo (Sep 5, 2013)

Ive heard a few times of people using cinnamon in rubs... never tried it personally but it does sound like that something to make everyone go... "hmmmmm...."


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2013)

powdered crab boil , nuff said.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2013)

I need to find crab boil.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 5, 2013)

Fairy dust.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 5, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I need to find crab boil.


It's available in just about every grocery store, called either Old Bay or Zatarain's.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 5, 2013)

Old bay?  I have that.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 5, 2013)

Celery seed or celery salt......... But always love!


----------



## cl2zero (Sep 10, 2013)

Curry Powder and/or Sage.

Just like the cinnamon. I put just enough to get the mind wondering.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 10, 2013)

Allspice...But no secret. My recipes are posted all over SMF...JJ


----------



## smokenado (Sep 10, 2013)

Cinnamon that's interesting that's what goes in skyline chili along with Chocolate. I bounce between a heavy sugar rub which has Brown, Turbinado, and regular rub less all the sugars. My secret ingredient would be Rosemary on occasion .


----------



## fpmich (Oct 2, 2013)

I use a bit of Cinnamon in my Chili too, but be careful, it looks a lot like Chili Powder sometimes!  LOL

I've scraped more Cinnamon than I care to, from my chili, thinking it was chili powder I was adding.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 2, 2013)

Cinnamon is no secret, lots of rubs have it as an ingredient. BBQ "purists" tend to poo-poo it's use, especially on ribs.

My "secret" rub ingredient is 5 spice powder.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 2, 2013)

I like to add a bit of dill to some of mine.


----------



## smoker34 (Oct 2, 2013)

Cumin


----------

